# Gearing up for the 4th!!



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Pulled the ole girl out, gave her a bath and now just waiting on the clock. Anyone else having fun this year?


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

After seen your grill...I would be embarrassed to take a picture of mine...I'd like to see what you will be cooking on that monster though


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

80lbs of pork
40lbs of chicken wings
20lbs Italian sausage
30lbs st Lois ribs


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

You motivated me to pull mine out and hose it off


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 308627
> 
> You motivated me to pull mine out and hose it off


You finally bought that grill from Nathan!!!! Nice!


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 308627
> 
> You motivated me to pull mine out and hose it off


I bet you can’t find a better tool for doing up a rubber chicken!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> 80lbs of pork
> 40lbs of chicken wings
> 20lbs Italian sausage
> 30lbs st Lois ribs


Having a small army over are we? Nice!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

I would rock the ever living soul outa that thing. It’s kinda awesome


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Might be 50ppl here or so. Plus whatever mountain folk stumble across


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

pork is on!!! Let goooo!!!!!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Building that bark boys!!









Beans going on now










now for dem ribs


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

just added some sausage and lobster Mac


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

You probably had the best smelling neighborhood in the area.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Sorry I’m fairly inebriated lol. Here’s the spread minus the chx


----------

